
The 5 Year Old Who Was Detained and Persuaded to Sign Away Her Rights - smacktoward
https://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/the-five-year-old-who-was-detained-at-the-border-and-convinced-to-sign-away-her-rights
======
colejohnson66
So a minor can’t consent, but they can sign away their rights? What kind of
world is this?

